
WCF Services features in .NET Core – Microsoft seeking developer feedback - iokevins
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/whereismysolution/2017/09/08/we-want-your-feedback/
======
iokevins
Direct link to the survey:

[https://www.research.net/r/GitWCF](https://www.research.net/r/GitWCF)

The intro reads:

.NET Core is a set of runtime, library and compiler components that allow you
to create apps that run on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux. It can be installed
locally with your app with only the packages you need. It provides a
lightweight development model and the flexibility to work with your favorite
development tools on your favorite development platform.

Currently, .NET Core supports WCF client-side functionality which allows for
.NET Core applications to communicate with existing .NET Framework WCF
services. This survey is to better understand customer requirements for WCF
functionality in post .NET Core 1.0 releases.

The WCF Team is looking to engage closely with the WCF Community on specific
scenarios, if you are interested in this partnership - please fill out the
Contact Information on the final page of the survey.

